# Bow license change



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Take note that ND resident bow licenses will no longer be available throught your local vendor. All tags will be issued through the G&F in Bismarck. You can purchase them online but cannot hunt until the tag comes in the mail.


----------

